# California Zephyr - Emeryville-Chicago - Pricing



## DeeCee (Mar 6, 2010)

I am travelling from Auckland, New Zealand to San Francisco and am heading on to Chicago to visit my son. For a bit of an adventure I thought I would travel on the CZ, Emeryville - Chicago.

I see from the Amtrak.com site that the train leaves at 9.50am everyday and arrives 3.30pm ish a couple of days later.

The price for a Superline Roomette is US$457 per room, and the Bedroom (which I think I would prefer, for the amenities) is US$985 per room. Frankly I was surprised at the high cost, especially when I convert to NZDollar. I had no idea of the price until I went to the website.

I am a solo female traveller, and I am presuming that I would pay only half of the above mentioned prices. If there is another solo traveller I am presuming they would pay the other half of the room price.

Also, do Amtrak reservations people put solo males in with solo females. I don't fancy that, but my christian female name becomes a male name if one letter is dropped of the end (misspelt), and I could mistakenly be put in with a male. Not that that is a big deal but...

My trip is not until May, but I have just searched Amtrak.com for tomorrow (Sunday 7th Mar) and the Bedroom is $1195 and the roomette is $362.

Anyone got any knowledge, advice.

Regards

Dee

Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## sunchaser (Mar 6, 2010)

DeeCee said:


> I am travelling from Auckland, New Zealand to San Francisco and am heading on to Chicago to visit my son. For a bit of an adventure I thought I would travel on the CZ, Emeryville - Chicago.
> I see from the Amtrak.com site that the train leaves at 9.50am everyday and arrives 3.30pm ish a couple of days later.
> 
> The price for a Superline Roomette is US$457 per room, and the Bedroom (which I think I would prefer, for the amenities) is US$985 per room. Frankly I was surprised at the high cost, especially when I convert to NZDollar. I had no idea of the price until I went to the website.
> ...


Dee,

That would be the price you would pay, unless you book someone with you on the train. Amtrak will not book a stranger in the roomette with you. A roomette or bedroom can hold two people. The prices tend to go up the closer you get to the date. I would suggest booking the roomette for May, but keep checking Amtrak.com for the same date to see if the price comes down. Sometimes people cancel & the roomette will go back in for the original price it was sold at. Welcome to the board, and enjoy your trip!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 6, 2010)

Also check different days. The first rooms sold for each day's train go for lower prices; as the sleeper fills up the remaining rooms increase in price. If you have sufficient flexibility, just go through the calendar day by day looking for the lowest price. A roomette is sufficient for one person; you don't need a full bedroom. The room is the same price regardless of how many people occupy it. The room price is on top of the ticket price for each passenger with a maximum number allowed in each room size. A roomette can hold a maximum of two persons but the price is the same whether one or two are in it. If you don't want to be alone, maybe you could bring a hobbit with you?


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 6, 2010)

DeeCee said:


> I am travelling from Auckland, New Zealand to San Francisco and am heading on to Chicago to visit my son. For a bit of an adventure I thought I would travel on the CZ, Emeryville - Chicago.
> I see from the Amtrak.com site that the train leaves at 9.50am everyday and arrives 3.30pm ish a couple of days later.
> 
> The price for a Superline Roomette is US$457 per room, and the Bedroom (which I think I would prefer, for the amenities) is US$985 per room. Frankly I was surprised at the high cost, especially when I convert to NZDollar. I had no idea of the price until I went to the website.
> ...



Pleased to see you are looking at train travel in the US.

I have bought west coast to Chicago bedrooms at as little as half of the rate you are quoting to as much as 50% more than the rate you reference.

The $1,195 you quote is as good as it is going to get unless someone cancels and the sleeper bedroom they cancel goes back into the inventory at a lower rate (which it can); but don't bet on that. It may happen, but the rates could easily go up between now and your travel date.

Amtrak has no program to sell partial rooms with an expectation the passenger would have a roommate and I know of no websites that do that . Sorry. That is not a solution. There is no sharing of the accomodation (bedroom) price unless you bring another passenger to the transaction.

Your budget is your budget. If the cost of the roomette is your limit, go that route. If you can afford more but prefer not to; I advise you to stretch and buy the deluxe bedroom. On that long a trip you will be glad you did. More space; private toilet and shower, etc.

Also, consider the cost vs. a first class San Francisco to Chicago one way airline ticket, which would be approximately 1,101.70.

Enjoy your visit and rail journey. Use your best analysis on the ticket finances.


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 6, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> Also check different days. The first rooms sold for each day's train go for lower prices; as the sleeper fills up the remaining rooms increase in price. If you have sufficient flexibility, just go through the calendar day by day looking for the lowest price. A roomette is sufficient for one person; you don't need a full bedroom. The room is the same price regardless of how many people occupy it. The room price is on top of the ticket price for each passenger with a maximum number allowed in each room size. A roomette can hold a maximum of two persons but the price is the same whether one or two are in it. If you don't want to be alone, maybe you could bring a hobbit with you?


Correct. Search a range of dates. Good catch...


----------



## Konrad (Mar 6, 2010)

DeeCee said:


> I am travelling from Auckland, New Zealand to San Francisco and am heading on to Chicago to visit my son. For a bit of an adventure I thought I would travel on the CZ, Emeryville - Chicago.
> I see from the Amtrak.com site that the train leaves at 9.50am everyday and arrives 3.30pm ish a couple of days later.
> 
> The price for a Superline Roomette is US$457 per room, and the Bedroom (which I think I would prefer, for the amenities) is US$985 per room. Frankly I was surprised at the high cost, especially when I convert to NZDollar. I had no idea of the price until I went to the website.
> ...


Be aware that the private bathroom in the bedrooms is pretty much filled with the toilet. Showering is difficult in the costricted space.

However, the lower berth bed is luxurious by world standards. It is generously wide and, for single occupants, you get a plethora of pillows to play with.

That said, I've totally given up on anything resembling service on most Amtrak services, particularly the California Zephyr, the train of the disappearing Sleeping Car Attendants.

In short, unless you're particularly keen on seeing the scenery, stay in the aircraft!

That said, whatever you book you'll get your room to yourself and a roomette is quite adequate for one. The communal shower on the lower level is far superior to the bedroom facilties unless you have a fear of foot fungus (Royal Australian Navy foot fungus places me in that category).

So go for it, the Zephyr is a great ride just for the scenery. Just don't expect too much more.


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 6, 2010)

Konrad said:


> DeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > I am travelling from Auckland, New Zealand to San Francisco and am heading on to Chicago to visit my son. For a bit of an adventure I thought I would travel on the CZ, Emeryville - Chicago.
> ...


How to respond to your critique? I will choose factually and without hype as the premise.

-Sleeper restrooms are small. It is a small vs. private equation.

-I have had great servive in 80-90% of sleepers I travel in each year. Konrad is entitled to an opinion that varies.


----------



## Konrad (Mar 6, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> Konrad said:
> 
> 
> > DeeCee said:
> ...


I speak from experience on the CZ but it may be in the idea that British and Australian passengers are poor tippers. Me, I tip according to the level of service I receive. And that will be at the end of the journey!

And service levels vary widely on Amtrak. I have had brilliant service on the SWC. I've caught the attendant smoking in the vestibule of the only sleeper on the Cardinal. I've become quite adept at converting bedrooms on the CZ (and not only in my own room) - I wonder why I had to learn that skill?

Service levels are incredibly spotty on Amtrak and it seriously needs to be dealt with.

You might be happy with 80-90% of the services you use. Unfortunately, I've been unlucky enough to be on the 20-10% of services that you weren't on. And shouldn't the service be consistent across the network??? Regardless of expected tips!!!

And all said and done, I reiterate, the bathrooms in the bedrooms are incredibly constricted.


----------



## DeeCee (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. What I got from them is that when I book the roomette (or whatever), no-one else will be in that room, so it is full price for me and I am on my own... unless of course I bring the Hobbit. I need to wear jandals/thongs/flipflops in the shower room to keep the foot fungus at bay. And I will have to get used to that foreign concept of tipping for service. Whom do I tip... and how much? When I go to another car from my roomette, e.g. dining car/observation car, is it safe to leave in the roomette, say, my laptop computer. I have read other postings on this forum, but they have been a few years old and "things" might have changed. Sunchaser suggested I book the roomette and then check daily to see if the price comes down. I would assume once I book I would have to pay, so I don't understand how that checking daily works. Thanks.

Regards

Dee

Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## sunchaser (Mar 6, 2010)

DeeCee said:


> Thanks for the replies. What I got from them is that when I book the roomette (or whatever), no-one else will be in that room, so it is full price for me and I am on my own... unless of course I bring the Hobbit. I need to wear jandals/thongs/flipflops in the shower room to keep the foot fungus at bay. And I will have to get used to that foreign concept of tipping for service. Whom do I tip... and how much? When I go to another car from my roomette, e.g. dining car/observation car, is it safe to leave in the roomette, say, my laptop computer. I have read other postings on this forum, but they have been a few years old and "things" might have changed. Sunchaser suggested I book the roomette and then check daily to see if the price comes down. I would assume once I book I would have to pay, so I don't understand how that checking daily works. Thanks.
> Regards
> 
> Dee
> ...


Yes, bring a Hobbit! You would tip your Sleeping Car Attendant for good service at the end of the journey, average would be $5-per person per night. If you have him/her serve your meals to you in your roomette, then a tip would be appropriate-15% (up to $5). When in the diner, the 15% would apply too. Remember this is for good service, most consider it optional. As a former waitress, I know if I did not receive a tip, I felt that the customer was not happy with the meal/service.

Our experience with the California Zephyr is that the service & cleanliness improved dramatically from our first trip last June and our second trip last October.

You can leave things in your roomette. The very minimum I would do is cover the items up. If you want to do more, bring an extra lock for your laptop case or your overnight bag & lock it up. We are not frequent travelers, but always go in the sleepers, have not had any problems.

If you want to try for a better price on the roomette, check amtrak.com occasionally. Sometimes, people will cancel & the roomette/bedroom will return to inventory at a lower price. You could then cancel & rebook at a lower price. Another option is to check with the Conductor or Sleeping Car Attendant after you board about an onboard upgrade to a bedroom if you like. Sometimes you can get a great deal & the bedroom gives you so much more space. It has a complete (small) bathroom, and you will have much more bed & floor space, which may be better for you since you will be using the room for 3 days. The roomette for one should be okay, it's just small, about the size of two phone booths next to each other.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

DeeCee said:


> Thanks for the replies. What I got from them is that when I book the roomette (or whatever), no-one else will be in that room, so it is full price for me and I am on my own... unless of course I bring the Hobbit. I need to wear jandals/thongs/flipflops in the shower room to keep the foot fungus at bay. And I will have to get used to that foreign concept of tipping for service. Whom do I tip... and how much? When I go to another car from my roomette, e.g. dining car/observation car, is it safe to leave in the roomette, say, my laptop computer. I have read other postings on this forum, but they have been a few years old and "things" might have changed. Sunchaser suggested I book the roomette and then check daily to see if the price comes down. I would assume once I book I would have to pay, so I don't understand how that checking daily works. Thanks.
> Regards
> 
> Dee
> ...


I have yet to feel the need to tip a sleeping car attendant on Amtrak. I have not received anything more than basic service. On top of that none of my traveling companions have ever discussed tipping a sleeping car attendant. You have to remember this board is filled with people who are nostalgic about train travel and tipping was the norm in the past therefore they continue doing it. Remember that the number of real world tippers is significantly smaller than what will represented here. Also remember that Amtrak workers are paid very good wages and not the substandard wages that most tipped employees at other places earn. Amtrak pays $15 an hour or more for a job that requires no formal training. I am fine with those wages because I believe in a living wage, but to expect a tip on top of that for anything but the most stellar service is crazy.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 6, 2010)

Guest said:


> DeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies. What I got from them is that when I book the roomette (or whatever), no-one else will be in that room, so it is full price for me and I am on my own... unless of course I bring the Hobbit. I need to wear jandals/thongs/flipflops in the shower room to keep the foot fungus at bay. And I will have to get used to that foreign concept of tipping for service. Whom do I tip... and how much? When I go to another car from my roomette, e.g. dining car/observation car, is it safe to leave in the roomette, say, my laptop computer. I have read other postings on this forum, but they have been a few years old and "things" might have changed. Sunchaser suggested I book the roomette and then check daily to see if the price comes down. I would assume once I book I would have to pay, so I don't understand how that checking daily works. Thanks.
> ...


Sorry, no nostalgia here. While I'm old enough to have traveled by train pre-Amtrak, I never did so. My family just never traveled by long distance train. My first sleeper experience was with Amtrak. And save one ride on the Three Rivers before it got cut, I would never have slept in a sleeper from the freight RR passenger era.

While you are correct that they do make a decent wage, you miss a major and very important fact and have made one glaring mistake in your statement. Amtrak workers do receive formal training, and in particular all must be trained in safety issues.

As for the decent wage as compared to those that do rely on tips to make a living, there are major differences between those. You're average waiter/waitress works an 8 hour shift and then goes home to their own apartment/house and their family & friends. A worker in an Amtrak dining car often works from 5:30/6:00 AM to 11:00 PM or later, with only a few short breaks during the day. They work all 3 meals during the day. They also don’t work in a restaurant subject to the equivalent of constant earthquakes that threaten to spill every tray full of food and/or drink.

And then they don't get to go home to sleep in their own bed, visit with friends and family, they head for a room in a sleeping car or a hotel, only to wake and do it all over again the next day.

As for a sleeping car attendant, probably the closest comparison is to a maid at a hotel. However, a maid doesn't rely heavily on tips for their income, even though they may get some. A maid also works an 8 hour shift generally, unlike a sleeping car attendant. A maid also doesn't have to help people with various issues, doesn't have to convert beds into seats, doesn't have to make coffee, doesn't have to bring meals to those who request them, doesn't have to open and close doors, isn't responsible for the guest's safety, and again goes home at night to their own bed.

Finally, while there are some who do, I don't think that most expect a tip. Most are appreciative when they do get one, but expecting one, no.


----------



## sunchaser (Mar 6, 2010)

They also strip the beds, make the beds, assist the disabled passengers, clean the bathrooms, shower, make sure there is plenty of ice, juice, coffee, get your newspaper, water, & just about anything else you can think of. On a Superliner, there are 40 beds! You also can ring them-there's a call button in each room. I have heard the call button go off even fairly late at night. Good ones will do a wake up call for you-if you are to depart the train early in the morning, they will come tap on your door. $15 an hour isn't much for that kind of work.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 6, 2010)

Again using the maid comparison, I have had an SCA provide me with a wake-up call at 3:30 AM and assist me departing at 4 AM, and another assist me boarding at 1 AM. I have yet to find a hotel maid do that! :blink: (True, maybe the bellman may help you with your luggage, but that's another employee. The SCA does both jobs - and more!  )


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 6, 2010)

To guarantee the room price, you have to reserve and pay in advance (credit card, usually). However, you can cancel and get a full refund up to a week before your trip (please confirm the exact timing). That's why you need to keep checking -- if someone who booked a roomette early (and got a low price) cancels (say) ten days before the trip, the roomette goes back into "inventory" at the original (low) price and the next person who reserves a roomette gets it at that same low price.

HINT: If you find such a roomette, book it first (leaving yourself, temporarily, with two roomettes) and only then cancel your original roomette. If you cancel first, someone else, by coincidence, may be on the system at the same time and you could wind up with no room at all because everything sold out in those few minutes.

It's generally considered safe to leave stuff in your room/roomette. Coach pax aren't allowed in the sleepers so traffic is low and the attendants usually know who lives in their sleeper. The advice most often seen here is to close your door and curtains when you're out of the room and put cameras, laptops, etc. out of sight -- up on the top bunk, under a blanket, etc. Keep passport, money, credit cards with you, maybe in a small fanny pack.

You certainly could wear flip-flops in the shower but I never had any trouble; then again, I always use foot powder to prevent foot fungus. The attendant kept our communal shower clean. We found it easiest to plan our showers for one of the longer stops that the train occasionally makes as it's easier to shower if the train is standing still.

We had good service on the Zephyr and tipped the attendant US$20 (two people for two days). It was clear that the attendant was ready and willing to give us a lot more help but we just didn't need it.

You can check baggage that you won't need on the train but it makes getting off slower as you have to wait for the bags to come from the baggage car and some stops don't offer baggage service. In the future I plan to put our bags in the storage area of the lower level of our car and take just a few items into our roomette. The bags will be safe there because the only people entering our sleeper from the outside (at a stop) will be people riding in that sleeper.

Roomettes are not large and there isn't a lot of storage space. We never felt cramped (and my wife can get very claustrophobic) but it's important to keep the stuff in the roomette to a minimum. Keep everything else in your luggage downstairs and fetch it in as needed.

We found the roomette seats to be comfortable for sitting as well as for napping. As beds, at night, we each tried both up and down and slept well. As a single occupant of a roomette, you might consider sleeping "upstairs" and leave the lower part for sitting. Caveat: no window "upstairs." Nice to lie in the lower bed and watch the world go by and have coffee brought to you (for a price, of course).

Enjoy your trip and the USA!

Jeremy


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 6, 2010)

Guest said:


> DeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies. What I got from them is that when I book the roomette (or whatever), no-one else will be in that room, so it is full price for me and I am on my own... unless of course I bring the Hobbit. I need to wear jandals/thongs/flipflops in the shower room to keep the foot fungus at bay. And I will have to get used to that foreign concept of tipping for service. Whom do I tip... and how much? When I go to another car from my roomette, e.g. dining car/observation car, is it safe to leave in the roomette, say, my laptop computer. I have read other postings on this forum, but they have been a few years old and "things" might have changed. Sunchaser suggested I book the roomette and then check daily to see if the price comes down. I would assume once I book I would have to pay, so I don't understand how that checking daily works. Thanks.
> ...


Your outlook is deep in the minority and while I respect your right to take that position, I also disagree. This is not an 8-5 job where they leave their work at the office. The live, sleep and eat on the job during their trips. Their customers range from angels to devils and from those who only require assistance to put down and put up the beds to high maintenance passengers constantly pulling the call button all hours of the day and night. I respect their chosen field and what it entails. I only withhold tips if a SCA has been outright neglectful and/or rude, which is rare. The size of the tip is commensurate with the level of service and their demeanor. Even basic service, delivered well, is deserving of a tip, in my opinion.


----------



## Rail Freak (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree with JMB!

Whenever I travel by Rail, it's a given tipping will be involved. An attentive SCA, with a good attitude, is probably the best representative Amtrak has! They can make or break an impression of what Rail Hospitality is, or should be, all about!!!

So, I guess , it's my way of saying thanx!

RF


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 6, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> I agree with JMB!Whenever I travel by Rail, it's a given tipping will be involved. An attentive SCA, with a good attitude, is probably the best representative Amtrak has! They can make or break an impression of what Rail Hospitality is, or should be, all about!!!
> 
> RF


My observation is that most of them bust their butts servicing all of their rooms contemporaneously and with courtesy.


----------



## DeeCee (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Guys. I've taken all this info onboard 

Kindest regards

Dee

Auckland New Zealand


----------



## DeeCee (Mar 6, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> To guarantee the room price, you have to reserve and pay in advance (credit card, usually). However, you can cancel and get a full refund up to a week before your trip (please confirm the exact timing). That's why you need to keep checking -- if someone who booked a roomette early (and got a low price) cancels (say) ten days before the trip, the roomette goes back into "inventory" at the original (low) price and the next person who reserves a roomette gets it at that same low price.
> HINT: If you find such a roomette, book it first (leaving yourself, temporarily, with two roomettes) and only then cancel your original roomette. If you cancel first, someone else, by coincidence, may be on the system at the same time and you could wind up with no room at all because everything sold out in those few minutes.
> 
> It's generally considered safe to leave stuff in your room/roomette. Coach pax aren't allowed in the sleepers so traffic is low and the attendants usually know who lives in their sleeper. The advice most often seen here is to close your door and curtains when you're out of the room and put cameras, laptops, etc. out of sight -- up on the top bunk, under a blanket, etc. Keep passport, money, credit cards with you, maybe in a small fanny pack.
> ...




Thanks Jeremy for all this info. Exactly what I needed to know.

Dee


----------



## BeckysBarn (Mar 6, 2010)

Unless you really have to have the private bathroom, you will probably find the roomette adequate. I travel by myself on the CZ at least once a year. Take in all the advice on the board - and don't forget the duct tape! :lol:


----------



## DeeCee (May 19, 2010)

DeeCee said:


> I am travelling from Auckland, New Zealand to San Francisco and am heading on to Chicago to visit my son. For a bit of an adventure I thought I would travel on the CZ, Emeryville - Chicago.
> I see from the Amtrak.com site that the train leaves at 9.50am everyday and arrives 3.30pm ish a couple of days later.
> 
> The price for a Superline Roomette is US$457 per room, and the Bedroom (which I think I would prefer, for the amenities) is US$985 per room. Frankly I was surprised at the high cost, especially when I convert to NZDollar. I had no idea of the price until I went to the website.
> ...


----------



## amamba (May 19, 2010)

Did you go on the trip Dee? Would love to hear about it.


----------



## PaulM (May 19, 2010)

Just curious, Konrad. How recent is your CZ experiences? For a long time I found the CZ on board service, especially DEN to CHI, to be, on average, worse than other trains. Sort of like a submarine crew heading to port after a long cruise. But I believe things have greatly improved the last few years. Perhaps the UP not sabotaging the train has improved staff morale.


----------



## DeeCee (May 22, 2010)

amamba said:


> Did you go on the trip Dee? Would love to hear about it.


Yes.. I did the trip. When booking from NZ online I couldn't figure where/how I would get the physical ticket, so I rang Amtrak and spoke to Nicole and I did the booking over the phone. All good and helpful but because I mentioned I was a "Senior" after giving my credit card Nicole said she would give me a refund voucher to reflect a reduced price for Seniors. She told me I just needed to pick up the ticket at the Station. When I got to SFO from NZ I asked my daughter to take me to San Jose Station to pick up the tickets. I decided I didn't want to be doing that in the early hours of the morning I was due to leave. Thank goodness for iPhone directions to find the Station! San Jose ticket office lady very pleasant and helpful. I thought the refund voucher would be something that would go back on my credit card or at least cash, but I think it is a voucher to be used another time. A bit useless to me, but I am not complaining. It is for $24.

Anyway I got to San Jose terminal on the morning of departure. I didn't see any directional signage but in the back of my mind I did recall SJ ticket lady telling my 13hour air flight fuzzy brain that the train to Emeryville would leave platform 4.

Quite a wait a Emeryville station, but that was okay too. Decided to book my large bag thru to Chicago. In hindsight I didn't need to do that as my carriage had a baggage area and my bag came off at Chicago very dusty/dirty. No big deal tho. While waiting at Emeryville I just people watched and introduced myself to a couple of older couples who had been visiting their kids and grandkids, and a younger man who was getting off at MOAB area to go cycling.

I had roomette 8 - my home for the next while. I thoroughly enjoyed the trip. I didn't need any duct tape for the rattles. I don't recall any rattles. My only "problem" was the air conditioning vent not closing and it was a bit cold, but I asked for a blanket and Bob/Bill/Lester (can't remember his name) immediately came forth with one. There were four bottles of water in the roomette, a couple of clean towels, tissues. There was tea, coffee, juice always available. I spent time in the observation car; this was a pleasant area I thought, swivel chairs, see the scenery (which was absolutely fabulous). People were pleasant and friendly - no unsavoury types. The railroad volunteers came on at Sacramento thru to Reno and informed us about the local scenery and the building of the railroad. All good.

The dining car was good too. Waitresses pleasant and friendly. Everything looked clean, clean table papers. Food was okay to good. I had the very big salad for two lunches - good. First night had to choose a dinner sitting time. I had the salmon. It was a little dry, veges were a bit overcooked, but all edible. I ended up sitting with the couples I had introduced myself to at Emeryville. Interesting and pleasant people. All the food was edible, might not have been very hot, but edible. For the last lunch I had the vegetarian pasta. IMO that was really good. Can't remember what I had for the second night's dinner - wasn't the salmon nor the steak!

Bed was a little hard, but I slept. No problems - what it would have been like in a roomette with two people I can't comment on. It is obviously do-able - but not if you are large and/or infirmed.

On the second night the toilet on the top section was unusable, and by the next morning so were the three in the bottom section. Just had to go to the next carriage. I didn't use the shower. I was prepared to with my jandals/flipflops/thongs, but in the end decided that I didn't smell, just changed my clothes and what if my hair looked like Phyllis Diller.

An aside - I kept wiping the inside of my roomette window with a tissue, and each time it was black.

There were a couple of dogs onboard - the four legged kind - therapy dogs I think.

I felt safe, I felt my stuff in my roomette was safe.

The train ran on time it seemed. Well ahead in Denver, had a chance to get out of the station and across the road, but then overnight lost time somehow. But no major incidents and arrived in Chicago on time. Picked up bag from the reclaim area after about 10 minutes, no problems.

The price was quite high I thought. US$596 approx SJ to CHC. NZ$900 - yikes. But I am VERY glad I did the trip. It was all basically good. If the tractor had struck the overbridge on my trip, I might be telling another story.

I have flown back to California for US$169 plus $25 for checked luggage on United. No food, warm tea, "Invictus" on the screen.

PS - FYI - to make a good cup of tea for us foreigners - fill the kettle with COLD water, boil water, then add water to tea bag/loose tea, let steep for a few minutes. Under no circumstances, reboil that already boiled water, or use those perpetually warm glass kettle things to make tea, or god forbid heat the water in the microwave. Yuck. Always use fresh cold water to boil in a kettle.

My trip pics are on facebook -

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2134...mp;l=ad01d3d1e9

Cheers - mates 

Denise


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 22, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed the trip! As our cousins in England say, we'll never be able to serve a decent cup of tea, just like we say they'll never learn how to cook meat!! :lol: Actually the price you paid for your trip is not all that bad, the high buckets are going up over $1,000 on this train for all summer and most days the train has the sleepers sold out! Would love to come visit your country if only I wasnt so poor and so broke! (Retirement is great, as one of our members says, so much time, so little money! )


----------



## sunchaser (May 22, 2010)

I'm glad that everything (almost) worked out for you! It sounds like you'll be coming back over to ride again, the more the merrier!


----------



## DeeCee (May 22, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Glad you enjoyed the trip! As our cousins in England say, we'll never be able to serve a decent cup of tea, just like we say they'll never learn how to cook meat!! :lol: Actually the price you paid for your trip is not all that bad, the high buckets are going up over $1,000 on this train for all summer and most days the train has the sleepers sold out! Would love to come visit your country if only I wasnt so poor and so broke! (Retirement is great, as one of our members says, so much time, so little money! )


As the old advert. says "Come on down". If you get in quick the airfare to NZ is $399 each way. Both Air New Zealand and Qantas have been advertising this price lately. Sounds like a deal to me. But.... it is winter there.

Cheers

Denise

Auckland, New Zealand

but currently in Lake Co. California


----------

